# My New Traveller



## trenton (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just recieved my new Poljot which I am very pleased with.

I can not understand why these are cheaper than most of the Aviators as in my opinion they look just as good and I believe have the same movement.

On the subject of movement can anyone suggest where I can buy a glass back as I would like to enjoy it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Very nice mate :tongue2:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

hello trenton i got mine here go to accesories you can get matt or shiny.http://www.poljot24.de/en/index.html

very nice watch you got.

bowie


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bowie said:


> hello trenton i got mine here go to accesories you can get matt or shiny.http://www.poljot24.de/en/index.html
> 
> very nice watch you got.
> 
> bowie


I'd second that recommendation from bowie - got a glass back for a poljot aviator from poljot24.de (shipping @ 4 days to uk)

Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice indeed!

they are cheaper because they are Poljot and not Aviator (which is a Volmax company)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is very, very nice..hmm


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great choice. Well done.


----------



## trenton (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies,

I have ordered the back from poljot24 as sugested; I will post a pic when it arrives.

I have also ordered a Strela from the bay, this forum and the enthusiasm of you guys is costing me a lot of money. The Strela will have to be my last purchase for a while  will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

trenton said:


> Thanks for all the replies,
> 
> I have ordered the back from poljot24 as sugested; I will post a pic when it arrives.
> 
> I have also ordered a Strela from the bay, this forum and the enthusiasm of you guys is costing me a lot of money. The Strela will have to be my last purchase for a while  will post pics when I receive it.


thats what we all say :lol:


----------

